# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Logiciel open source d'dition sonore - Lequel choisir?

## BnA

Bonjour!

Dans le cadre d'un nouveau projet de la socit pour laquelle je bosse, je vais devoir travailler  l'dition ("nettoyage" de bruits, montage sonore,...) de diffrents sons (la plupart des sons sont de la parole).

Ma bote tant une petite PME avec peu de moyens, nous recherchons (condition sine qua non) un logiciel open-source permettant ce type de travaux.

Mais n'ayant encore actuellement que peu de connaissances dans le domaine de l'dition sonore, vers quel logiciel puis-je me tourner?

Je suis tomb sur Audacity qui me semblait prometteur, mais quelques soucis trs gnants (quelques sons durent 1secondes dans Audacity alors qu'ils sont plus longs, le "bruit blanc" automatiquement n'est pas si blanc que a,...) empchent une utilisation idale.

J'espre que vous saures me conseiller, et d'ici l, merci d'avance!

----------


## oca

Moi j'aime bien repear
http://www.cockos.com/reaper/
A+

----------


## BnA

Merci, c'est vrai qu'au vu des screenshots il a l'air complet,  tester donc!  :;):

----------

